# SVN Connector mit Subversive nicht auswählbar



## Professor Chaos (11. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

hatte von euch bereits jemand Probleme mit der Installation von Subversive?
Gestern habe ich eine geschlagene Stunde benötigt, um Subversive mit der neuesten Eclipse-Version (Ganymede) zum Laufen zu bekommen. Geschafft hatte ich es letztendlich, indem ich einfach Eclipse neu runtergeladen habe und mit dieser jungfräulichen Version das ganze wiederholt hatte.

Heute wollte ich Subversive auf meinem eigenen System installieren, und ich habe wieder dieselben Probleme!
Obwohl ich den SVN Connector installiert habe (wie das howto vorschlägt von: http://www.polarion.org/projects/subversive/download/eclipse/2.0/ganymede-site/), bekomme ich in der Auswahl der Connectoren (Window->Preferences->Team->SVN->SVN Connector) nur eine leere Liste an Connectoren zur Auswahl, obwohl dessen Installation funktioniert hat.

Trat bei jemandem von euch dasselbe Problem auf? Immerhin hatte ich dieses Problem nun bereits auf zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Systemen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (11. Okt 2008)

Ich hatte das Problem auch auf der Arbeit, bin dann auf Subclipse umgestiegen, was auch irgendwie schneller ist (benutzt wohl den installierten svn client)


----------



## Professor Chaos (11. Okt 2008)

raiL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hatte das Problem auch auf der Arbeit, bin dann auf Subclipse umgestiegen, was auch irgendwie schneller ist (benutzt wohl den installierten svn client)


Ich möchte Probleme aber lösen, statt sie zu umgehen. 
Außerdem wurde mir explizit von subclipse abgeraten. Und da auf meinem anderen System Subversive funktioniert, möchte ich es auf "diesem hier" auch gerne zum Laufen bekommen...

Achja, da fällt mir ein weiteres Problem ein, ich kann bei den Updates die Seite "http://www.polarion.org/projects/subversive/download/eclipse/2.0/update-site/" nicht adden! Kennt vielleicht jemand dieses Problem? Vielelicht liegt es daran, dass ich bereits eine Update-Seite hinzugefügt habe, die denselben Präfix besitzt?


----------



## Professor Chaos (11. Okt 2008)

Professor Chaos hat gesagt.:
			
		

> _ch kann bei den Updates die Seite "http://www.polarion.org/projects/subversive/download/eclipse/2.0/update-site/" nicht adden! _


_
Problem gelöst! Geaddete Seiten werden nicht automatisch angezeigt, sondern zunächst in eine Liste an verfügbaren Seiten aufgenommen. Unter "Manage Sites..." muss danach die entsprechende Seite erst ausgewählt werden._


----------



## Professor Chaos (11. Okt 2008)

Professor Chaos hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Obwohl ich den SVN Connector installiert habe (wie das howto vorschlägt von: http://www.polarion.org/projects/subversive/download/eclipse/2.0/ganymede-site/), bekomme ich in der Auswahl der Connectoren (Window->Preferences->Team->SVN->SVN Connector) nur eine leere Liste an Connectoren zur Auswahl, obwohl dessen Installation funktioniert hat.


Das Problem ist gelöst! Siehe unten.



			
				Professor Chaos hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gestern habe ich eine geschlagene Stunde benötigt, um Subversive mit der neuesten Eclipse-Version (Ganymede) zum Laufen zu bekommen. Geschafft hatte ich es letztendlich, indem ich einfach Eclipse neu runtergeladen habe und mit dieser jungfräulichen Version das ganze wiederholt hatte.


Ich erinnerte mich wieder, das war falsch: Zwar hatte ich Eclipse tatsächlich erneut runtergeladen, doch habe ich danach den SVN Connector versehentlich von "http://www.polarion.org/projects/subversive/download/eclipse/2.0/update-site/" (latest release), herunter geladen, statt von "http://www.polarion.org/projects/subversive/download/eclipse/2.0/ganymede-site/" (ganymede). Und tatsächlich, das war die Lösung!!

Also: Deinstalliert den SVN Connector, den ihr von der Ganymede-Seite heruntergeladen habt und installiert den anderen Connector, also den, den es auf der Seite "http://www.polarion.org/projects/subversive/download/eclipse/2.0/update-site/" zum Download gibt. Und siehe da: Die Auswahliste enthält den ersehnten Connector.


----------



## maki (12. Okt 2008)

Die eine Sache ist das SVN Plugin, welches dafür sorgt, das Eclipse mit SVN umgehen kann.

Die andere Sache ist der sog. "Connector", der eigentliche SVN Client, da gibt es mehrere.
Persönlich bevorzuge ich SVNKit, eine reine Java Implementierung, läuft bei mir am stabilsten & zuverlässigsten.

Von Subclipse kann ich nur abraten, Subversive ist um einges besser imho.


----------

